# Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,
I am wondering where can I get the 3.2 V6 TT front lip???? any part numbers? I will be taking my car in soon to touch up the front and rear bumper and would love to get this lip to get painted at the same time. Thanks Guys.
~Eddie


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (venmousracer)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3871327


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT anymore leads???


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

are you really willing to drop the more than $1k on the lip?


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

no but I do get a discount thru my buddy, he is an audi Tech so I will have him order it for me.
~Eddie


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (venmousracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venmousracer* »_no but I do get a discount thru my buddy, he is an audi Tech so I will have him order it for me.
~Eddie

dealer COST is still over $1000


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (venmousracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venmousracer* »_Hey guys,
I am wondering where can I get the 3.2 V6 TT front lip???? any part numbers? I will be taking my car in soon to touch up the front and rear bumper and would love to get this lip to get painted at the same time. Thanks Guys.
~Eddie


You do realize that it is not a lip on the 3.2 but actually the whole front bumper of the car. If you want just a front lip then you could get the Osir one. However, it is made of fiberglass and costs 599.00.
http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

The reason a bumper cover is so God-awful expensive is that its made in Europe. Crappy $ value = high import parts prices. Its yet another reason that Dubba is a douche...


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I don't think the bumper cover looks nearly as good as the full 3.2 bumper. I wouldn't spend my $ on it.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (invncble)*

Fiberglass front lip is a big no no. it will be broken in no time.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (1.8Tabamoura)*

The bumper cover in the 3.2 bumper, there is no separate lip


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (l88m22vette)*

honestly this is IMO the best looking front end on a mk1 you can buy there are a grand for the bumper and you can get it at thettshop.com 
btw on ttstuff.com the osir one is $399.
i couldnt find the number although wouldnt your audi tech know the number if he works on audis?



_Modified by Product at 6:16 PM 6/18/2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Where to get the 3.2 v6 front lip (Product)*

Ive already gotten a quote on dealer cost on the front bumper - its like $1080 unpainted.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

Damm for those prices i rather have the PPI front bumper RSTT...
















http://www.thettshop.com


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW that is an awsome front end!!!! I am going to have to get that. Wha is the front bumper made of? Fiberglass or urathane???


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

WOW those sideskirts, rear spoiler, and door mouldings look hideous!...Can't decide how I feel about the grill either


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*









Hard to deny that out of all the front end options available...OEM does the best job...
This was the prior nose...








Looked good...fitted crap and was tough to make anywhere near good...and this was killed by rolling down a hill though a rock garden and tearing the Fiberglass to smitereens


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_









I can haz 911?


----------

